# تحويل الزيوت ألى كريمات



## skhr (25 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء مساعدتي في تحويل الزيت ألى كريم


----------



## chemo100 (28 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منك تحديد نوع الزيوت وان شاء الله نستطيع المساعده


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ماهي نوع ازيوت الطبيعيه المراد وماهي نوع الكريم المراد تصنيعه_


----------



## راميراز (17 فبراير 2010)

زيت زيتون + ملح + ليمون


----------



## راميراز (17 فبراير 2010)

ماذا احتاج ليتحول الى كريم؟


----------



## اناستزيا (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياريت ياجماعه الى عندوا فكره عن طريقة التحويل يرد ضرورى *

*وبفرض ازكان الزيت يختلف زيت اللوز +زيت الياسمين كيفية طريقة التحويل*


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اين اصحاب الخبرات موضوع جميل


----------



## lian22 (5 يونيو 2012)

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


----------



## abue tycer (6 يونيو 2012)

*مكونات خلطة الكريمات منقولة من احد المواقع*

*. Basic Day Cream for daily Moisturizer – Face or Body Cream* Notice how the percentages and ingredients change for a lighter base.
*Part A*
Water base -- Total Percentage = 68%

Calendula/Jasmin Tea Herbal Water 58% = 0.58 = 9.28 oz = 263.088 gr
Aloe Juice 5 % = 0 .05 = .0.8 oz = 22.68 gr
Vegetable Glycerin 5 % = 0.05 = 0.8 oz = 22.68 gr
*Part B*
Oil base –- Total Percentage = 20 %
avocado oil 10 % = 0.10 = 1.6 oz = 45.36 gr 
castor oil or meadow form oil 4 % = 0.04 = 0.64 oz = 18.144 gr 
wheat germ oil 2 % = 0.02 = 0.32 oz = 9.072 gr 
cocoa or Shea butter 4 % = 0.04 = 0.64 oz = 18.144 gr
*Part C*
Emulsifier –- Total Percentage = 8% –- this amount makes a thick cream
E-wax NF 8% = 0 .09 = 1.28 oz = 36.288 gr 
Note: Use only 7 % E-wax if cream is too thick and increase water % by 1 %
*Part D*
Preservatives [if needed for long term storage or resale]
Germall Plus liquid 0.1-0.5 % 
*Part E*
Additives –- Percentage = up to 3 %
Brewers Yeast 1 % = 0.01 = 0.16 oz = 4.536 gr 
Carrot Powder 1 % = 0.01 = 0.16 oz = 4.536 gr
Trophenol T-50 1 % = 0.01 = 0.16 oz = 4.536 gr 
Total percentage = 100 Total ounces = 16
*Basic Body Cream*
A Body Cream is basically used for a daily moisturizer . In this formulation
I use Rose and oatmeal and rooibos herbal water or just rose hydrosol as my water in the water-base for a soothing base. Note that the water base is increased, the oil base decreased to allow this cream to sink into the skin quickly, just as a lotion would do.
*Part A*
Water base -- Total Percentage = 72%

Rose/Oatmeal/Rooibos-Tea Water 62% = 0.62 = 9.92 oz = 281.232 gr
Or Rose Hydrosol 
Aloe juice 5 % = 0 .05 = 0.8 oz = 22.68 gr
Vegetable Glycerin 5 % = 0.05 = 0.8 oz = 22.68 gr
*Part B*
Oil base –- Total Percentage = 17 %
grape seed oil 10 % = 0.10 = 1.6 oz = 45.36 gr 
jojoba 2 % = 0.02 = 0.32 oz = 9.072 gr 
rose hip oil 2 % = 0.02 = 0.32 oz = 9.072 gr 
cocoa or Shea butter 3 % = 0.04 = 0.48 oz = 13.608 gr

*Part C*
Emulsifier –- Total Percentage = 7% –- this amount makes a thick cream
E-wax NF 7% = 0 .07 = 1.12 oz = 31.752 gr 
Note: Use only 7 % E-wax if cream is too thick and increase water % by 1 %
*Part D*
Preservatives –- Percentage = .01 % 
Germall Plus liquid 0.1% -0.5% usage rate
*Part E*
Additives –- Percentage = up to 3 %
Brewers Yeast 1 % = 0.01 = 0.16 oz = 4.536 gr 
Carrot Powder 1 % = 0.01 = 0.16 oz = 4.536 gr
Trophenol T-50 .05 % = 0.005 = 0.08 oz = 2.268 gr 
Rose EO or FO .05 % = 0.005 = 0.08 oz = 2.268 gr

Total percentage = 100 total ounces = 16
*مع تحياتي*


----------



## Teknovalley (6 يونيو 2012)

أخي الكريم ابو تيسير : جزاكم الله خيراً على التركيبات و أحب ابسط المعلومة للأخ السائل أن هناك مواد مسئولة عن عملية تحويل الزيوت من صورتها الطبيعية الى مواد قابلة للذوبان في الماء عن طريق تعديل التوتر السطحي للزيوت و من أشهر هذه المواد و المستخدمة في الكريمات هي التراي ايثانول امين و الجليسيرول مونوستايريت


----------



## alaripy (9 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هالتركيبات


----------



## eng himas (10 يونيو 2012)

موضوع حلو ومفيد جزاكم الله خير


----------



## جمال سلطان (19 يونيو 2012)

لتحويل الزيوت الطبيعية الى كريمات لابد من استخدام الشمع مثل شمع الاستيارك والاستينول وشمع العسل وشمع البرافين واذابتها فى حمام ساخن ثم خلطها بالزيوت الطبيعية والعطر والمياه بنسب مختلفة مع اضافة مادة حافظة مثل ملح الليمون مع اضافة مادة المزج تراى ايثانول امين ويمكن اضافة مطريات كالجلسرين او ملمعات كالفازلين حسب نوع الكريم المطلوب


----------



## mohamed sigma (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad 40 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي العزيز هل من الممكن الاستفاده من زيوت السيارات المرتجعه في عمل زيت شبيه بزيت الكتان ....... الرجاء الافاده وشكرا


----------



## emad 40 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الرجاء مساعدتي في اعطائي خلطه تحويل زيوت السيارات المرتجعه الى زيت شبيه بزيت الكتان


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

جمال سلطان قال:


> لتحويل الزيوت الطبيعية الى كريمات لابد من استخدام الشمع مثل شمع الاستيارك والاستينول وشمع العسل وشمع البرافين واذابتها فى حمام ساخن ثم خلطها بالزيوت الطبيعية والعطر والمياه بنسب مختلفة مع اضافة مادة حافظة مثل ملح الليمون مع اضافة مادة المزج تراى ايثانول امين ويمكن اضافة مطريات كالجلسرين او ملمعات كالفازلين حسب نوع الكريم المطلوب


هل شمع النحل الطبيعي يسبب تغير اللون في الكريم وهل يحتاج لاضافة مادة معينة معه لضمان عدم تغير لون الكريم وتأكسده ؟


----------

